# Underwater shooting videos



## wimwag (Apr 19, 2014)

Pretty cool videos of what happens when you shoot a gun underwater.  The first video features a Glock 22 in a swimming pool.   The second video features a revolver I can't identify and a Ruger SR40 in a homemade plexiglass tank.  And I hope there's a backstop in those trees...

Here?s What It Looks Like to Shoot a Pistol Under Water | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 20, 2014)

Good to see this type of controlled video.  At least this way, people can see that Hollywood is just plain stupid when it comes to firearms.  

The second video uses a Ruger P95, not a SR40.  The P95 is easily one of the most durable pistols you'll ever find, and has passed some of the most torturous tests out there.  

As for the Glock pistol, firing one underwater (unless you're doing a how-to presentation) is unwise, unless you have one that's specifically equipped to do so.  While they claim that the firearm was not damaged, with that kind of elevated pressure, it's like playing Russian roulette, but loading up more chambers.  

You'd have to use one equipped with the spring maritime cups, along with using subsonic ball ammo, to make it relatively safe to use underwater (as in not blowing up).


----------

